# Live albums similar to "Hell freezes over" from Eagles ??



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello, some days ago I start to appreciate live/acostic albums and I recently found "Hell freezes over" from Eagles and I think its very good, do you now similar albums from different artists inside the same genre?
I also found "Dont speak" single from No doubt and I like it too.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Eric Clapton - Unplugged was always a fav of mine


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Alice in chains MTV unplugged is nice.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Search for who has concert DVD's that you like and how they were reviewed. Generally, you can buy it in CD form


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Look through this thread for suggestions:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/142629-live-albums.html


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

THank you I will explore all of the mentions here, also in the other topic ISTundra suggest. another question... legally how you get this albums? itunes? amazon? mp3? cd and then convert if wanna use an ipod?

Thanks!!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

caraudioworld said:


> THank you I will explore all of the mentions here, also in the other topic ISTundra suggest. another question... legally how you get this albums? itunes? amazon? mp3? cd and then convert if wanna use an ipod?
> 
> Thanks!!


#1 Used CDs from pawn shops, thrift shops, etc.
#2 Used CDs from Craigslist or other local classifieds. I bought 811 CD's for like $40 USD a while back.
#3 http://www.hdtracks.com/


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.discogs.com/Led-Zeppelin-The-Song-Remains-The-Same/release/1904065
I don't usually like live albums but this one is excellent.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

10,000 Maniacs MTV Unplugged


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

tim reynolds and dave matthews live at radio city...awesomeness.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

_Alchemy _by Dire Straits is one of my favorites.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

CDT FAN said:


> Alice in chains MTV unplugged is nice.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What he said.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just bought this, interested to see the difference in the XRCD2 quality.

Eagles "Hell freezes Over" Japan JVC SHM CD XRCD XRCD2 Audiophile New SEALED | eBay


----------



## mr. fusion (Jan 10, 2013)

Robert Plant "Now and Zen" is a great album


----------



## Dharmabum (Jan 23, 2010)

What artists do you normally listen to? Adding acoustic to a youtube search can often provide interesting results.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Pink Floyd "Pulse"

Pink Floyd HD Pulse Live at Earls Court 1994 - YouTube


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Sarah Mclachlan Mirrorball


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fleetwood Mac - The Dance


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> Pink Floyd "Pulse"
> 
> Pink Floyd HD Pulse Live at Earls Court 1994 - YouTube


That light finally stopped blinking. :laugh:
A great double disk and nice photos as well.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Ben Harper - Live from Mars. Double live album, fantastic production and tunes. Gomez - Out West. Another great double live album, by an English band that not many people seem to know about.


----------

